# Estação Meteorológica Lidl (Kingsun)



## lusitano9009 (10 Dez 2008 às 17:06)

Boa tarde.

Estou a iniciar-me nestas coisas da Meteorologia.
Assim gostava de saber se a estação indicada no Lidl (link abaixo)
http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20081211.p.Estacao_meteorologica

Vale a pena?

Obrigado.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Estação meteorológica - Lidl - 11/Dez/2008*

Neste tópico tens já alguma informação sobre essa estação...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440-25.html


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 09:23)

*Re: Estação meteorológica - Lidl - 11/Dez/2008*

Bom dia  

Como já foi dito noutro tópico esta estação peca por o sensor da temperatura e humidade estarem incluídos no anemómetro ou seja os registos da temperatura não vão ser reais pois o anemómetro tem que ficar descoberto para termos um valor +- real do vento assim neste caso o sensor da temperatura vai ficar descoberto e apanha sol directamente assim sendo as temperaturas vão ser elevadas.
Quando chove se estiver frio a agua vai estar gelada, logo ai a agua se estiver em contacto com o sensor da temperatura vai dar valores mais baixos que o real 
Se invertermos as coisas, ou seja vamos cobrir o anemómetro para não estar ao sol ou para não apanhar chuva directamente, logo ai em principio não vamos ter o valor real do vento pois não com vem no espaço de 2 metros ter obstáculos em volta do anemómetro. 
Amigos não se esqueçam que esta estação e se mi profissional ate tem bastantes funções se for mesmo como as instruções indicam ate pelo que a estação faz acho que e bem comprada o meu conselho e que tenham outra estação só para medir a temperatura e a humidade aparte.
Logo vou ver se compro uma estação dessas se já não tiverem esgotado  só para ser usada em móvel ou seja vai-me acompanhar nas minhas idas para o cimo das serras ou quando estiver ausente de casa depois direi como ela se comporta fica aqui um link sobre as especificações da estação do lidl um abraço
http://translate.google.pt/translat...SSIONAL++WEATHER+STATION+MF-053&hl=pt-PT&sa=G


----------



## Marcos André (27 Dez 2010 às 13:08)

ola a todos! acabei de comprar a estação meteorológica do lidl e queria perguntar, aos utilizadores desta estação, com que fequência trocam as pilhas do anemómetro e do pluviómetro.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2010 às 12:21)

Marcos André disse:


> ola a todos! acabei de comprar a estação meteorológica do lidl e queria perguntar, aos utilizadores desta estação, com que fequência trocam as pilhas do anemómetro e do pluviómetro.



marco, vou responder-lhe, mas vá ao tópico Auriol weather stations, é lá que se faz a discussão da estação.

As minhas da base e do pluviómetro desde há um ano atrás ainda não mudei, a do anemómetro duraram-se cerca de 11meses.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

*Tópico Encerrado*

Tópico dedicado às estações do LIDL (Auriol)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/auriol-weather-station-4173-16.html


----------

